

NASA will not warn us about asteroids over Twitter during the shutdown - tareqak
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2013/10/01/nasa-will-not-warn-us-about-asteroids-over-twitter-during-the-shutdown/

======
Shivetya
Yawn, sorry its been done better before... I guess the sycophants in the press
had to start somewhere.

Fire and brimstone coming down from the skies! Rivers and seas boiling! Forty
years of darkness! Earthquakes, volcanoes... The dead rising from the grave!
Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!

~~~
venus
That's a lovely straw man you're hacking to pieces there.

No-one has said anything of the sort except you.

~~~
Nogwater
Whoosh
[http://youtu.be/9S4cldkdCjE?t=2m19s](http://youtu.be/9S4cldkdCjE?t=2m19s)

------
coldcode
This is major Tom to ground control, I'm stepping through the door

And I'm floating in a most peculiar way

And the stars look very different today

Here am I sitting in a tin can far above the world

Planet Earth is blue and there's nothing I can do

~~~
linker3000
That's more than 140 characters.

------
tokenizer
And apparently some Panda in a reserve wont be fed according to the news. It's
pretty sick when people believe this is the only way to partially shut down
the government.

Most of the NSA (85%), FBI (85%), CIA (85%), Congress (Fully), The Judicial
Branch, The Senate (Fully) will be paid and working.

If the US government partially shuts down the government, but chooses to spend
on defense but not National Parks and NASA, then it chooses to shut down in
that way...

~~~
AlisdairSH
> And apparently some Panda in a reserve wont be fed according to the news.

I think you misheard. The panda web camera feed will be shut down. Pretty sure
they'll still feed the little critter... [http://jezebel.com/government-
shutdown-might-kill-an-adorabl...](http://jezebel.com/government-shutdown-
might-kill-an-adorable-panda-cam-1429790611)

~~~
mherdeg
It's also economically in our best interest to keep feeding the pandas.

We're contractually obliged to China to feed pandas in the National Zoo — if a
panda dies due to American misconduct, we have to pay them $800,000. See
[http://qr.ae/N5H14](http://qr.ae/N5H14) //
[http://web.mit.edu/mherdeg/Public/smithsonian-panda-
agreemen...](http://web.mit.edu/mherdeg/Public/smithsonian-panda-
agreement-2011.pdf) .

I'm not sure how feeding the other zoo animals would qualify as "essential",
but for pandas there are diplomatic (and monetary!) concerns.

~~~
tokenizer
Wow. Thanks for the detailed information!

------
nateabele
Don't worry, my friend Rick[0] told me it was going to be okay.

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_P._Binzel](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_P._Binzel)

